# Tips for beggining bowls?



## Dutra (Oct 13, 2011)

Ive been turning pens since last april or so, I wanted to get into bowls and was just curious if anyone has a good bowl gouge to recomend. Other recomendations for any other tools would be great too. Thanks!


----------



## JF36 (Oct 13, 2011)

I do not do much bowl turning but I use the easy rougher and easy finisher. They are a little pricey but I was amazed at how well they cut even through hard maple. If you are going to be turning a lot of bowls I would deffinetly look at them.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 13, 2011)

Thompson bowl gouges are about the best you can find!!! they aren't cheap, but you get your money's worth.  But there are also some reasonably priced Carbide insert tools as well, which are a lot easier to use,


----------



## grz5 (Oct 13, 2011)

Several good gouges include sorby fingernail gouge, the david elsworth bowl gouge, and the thompson bowl gouge. They're worth the money.  I would recommend looking into getting a used gouge. It's cheaper then buying a new one and it'll work just as well


----------



## randywa (Oct 13, 2011)

If there's an AAW chapter close by, it may be possible to demo several tools at a meeting. http://www.woodturner.org/community/chapters/LocalChapters.asp


----------



## robutacion (Oct 13, 2011)

Dutra said:


> Ive been turning pens since last april or so, I wanted to get into bowls and was just curious if anyone has a good bowl gouge to recomend. Other recomendations for any other tools would be great too. Thanks!



I was going to write a long reply with some pics but than I realized that, you can see all that by watching some YouTube videos about bowl making.

You will see what is used in tools and how the whole process is started, even tough, there are a few ways to go about it..!

Good turnings...!

Cheers
George


----------



## JimB (Oct 13, 2011)

If you don't have the budget for one of the more expensive ones take a look at Wood River from Woodcraft. I have a 1/2" fingernail bowl gouge from them and use it a lot more than my Sorby, although in fairness the Sorby is 3/8".


----------



## bensoelberg (Oct 13, 2011)

I recommend a 1/2 inch bowl gouge to start out with.  There are a ton of quality gouges out there, that will all work.  I would also recommend getting a hold of a copy of Bill Grumbine's video on bowl turning, I don't remember the exact title right now.


----------



## Seer (Oct 13, 2011)

I need to put my glasses back on I thought the title said ::Tips for Begging Bowls""


----------



## Dutra (Oct 13, 2011)

Begging bowls aside, thanks for all the help!:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Oct 13, 2011)

Seer said:


> I need to put my glasses back on I thought the title said ::Tips for Begging Bowls""



That's what I thought, in retrospect Begging Bowls may become a good selling/begging/ trade item soon


----------



## jhprice (Oct 13, 2011)

You will find that bowls are highly addictive.  The size of the gouge depends on the size of your lathe. Too big and you can easily stall mini.  Even a 1/2 inch can be too much for my Nova.  

Get a David Elsworth book to get se ideas from.  Also, get with your local AAW chapter.  Excellent source of info.  Another educational source is your local Rockler or Woodcraft store.  Both usually sponsor classes.  

Enjoy,
John


----------



## jbswearingen (Oct 14, 2011)

Along with the suggestions for finding a local AAW, search YouTube for videos on turning bowls.  I've found videos there SO much more useful and helpful than any book I've read.


----------



## animefan (Oct 14, 2011)

For anyone starting to turn bowls I recommend getting a wolverine grinding jig form oneway.


----------



## Fred (Oct 14, 2011)

Carbide tips make bowl turning much easier, smoother, and quicker, and I do believe have less 'catches'. IMHO they definitely are worth the investment if you decide that you are going to turn many bowls.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 15, 2011)

Seer said:


> I need to put my glasses back on I thought the title said ::Tips for Begging Bowls""



I read the same thing, don't feel bad.

I was trying to imagine the ushers at church waving around a big ole burl bowl with live edges and voids....


----------



## Haynie (Oct 15, 2011)

DurocShark said:


> Seer said:
> 
> 
> > I was trying to imagine the ushers at church waving around a big ole burl bowl with live edges and voids....
> ...


----------



## Christian (Oct 15, 2011)

Look out for videos by bobham5 on youtube.  I have learned tons from his demos.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 15, 2011)

I so much thought of Cav when I saw the title. My spelling is atrocious at best.

I really thought this was going to be a thread on making collection plates/bowls for the poor.    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 16, 2011)

Dutra,
When I got into bowl turning I didn't have a lot of money to invest in the name brand gouges... I wound up getting 3 different sized gouges from PSI... their Benjamin's Best... they work great for me and since one of the biggest keys to doing bowls well is to have your tools sharp and keep them sharp.  The BB gouges are a good way to start when you will spend a lot of time learning to sharpen tools... you can wind up grinding away a lot of steel learning how to sharpen.... buy the best tool you can afford, learn to sharpen it, then learn the techniques of using it....(I'm still working on number 3, but I find that bowls are lots and lots of fun to make.  Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Oct 17, 2011)

Buy the best you can afford. Like all tools you get what you pay for. Then buy a GOOD face shield, a bowl blank will hurt a lot more than a pen blank when it comes off the lathe. I said when because it will happen sooner or later. Learn to ride the bevel and you will amaze yourself at what you can accomplish. Just be safe if you think something bad could happen, stop and figure out a better way. Russell


----------



## nativewooder (Oct 17, 2011)

As others have said, the woodturner site is where to go for info.  There is a list of all clubs by State, and contact numbers for each.  You may find that your neighbor is qualified to mentor you for bowlturning and tools.  Saves a tremendous amount of time on the learning curve.


----------

